
World's most funded AI company, Sentient Technologies - another
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/11939915/Worlds-most-funded-AI-company-Sentient-Technologies-launches-online-shopping-product.html
======
ccozan
I think the real news is this :

"Sentient has already invented an AI nurse that was tested out with
Massachusetts Institute of Technology to detect sepsis [...] it was then able
to predict sepsis infection 30 minutes ahead of time, to an accuracy of 91 pc.
“This is very meaningful, because it actually saves lives..."

A shop assistant does not have that impact, looks like a PR gimmick and some
extra shoes sold.

~~~
nickpsecurity
I agree. That one jumped out to me, too. Reminds me of one of the first expert
systems, MYCIN, that diagnosed and prescribed for bacterial infections with
hospitals on ancient, AI tech. The system did better than doctors generally.
Need more tech like this focused on whatever we can in medicine.

Additionally, I think a large investment of it put into both fixing software
bugs and software re-engineering w/ bug-for-bug compatibility from legacy
platforms would be worthwhile. A crisis may loom as all the enterprise apps
written for obsolete, lock-in tech just get larger and more incomprehensible
with builders retiring or dying off. Flexibility demands being able to adapt
best platform for the job but seems like survival in that space.

